# Finalising DA tool and pad set



## markhaines (Jun 12, 2014)

I’ve been loitering here and reading a lot, I’m just about to push the order button on my first DA set from in2detailing:

DA8 900W
Hexlogic orange, white, black in 5.5in and 4in flavours
£160

I’ve already got megs ultimate compound and polish

Will be used to treat a Porsche Boxster 2006 in black, paint seems generally ok but there are lots of swirls, a few scratches and I debadged back which has left a visible shadow on the paint.

Is this everything I need to get cracking?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

For sure. Good luck!

Get some decent low nap towels too.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I've got the same DA mate, first one I've owned/used and I had to wet sand a load of my bonnet the other day, couple this DA with some AutoGlym Polish and Pads and the bonnet is all sparkling and shiny again.

I already had the pads so didn't get a kit from In2Detailing and just stuck with the DA on it's own.

Very good bit of kit mate, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## markhaines (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Do I need pad cleaner (Chemical Guys £10) or is that just a con?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I just use a bit of washing up liquid with water mate, keep rubbing with your thumbs to get all the junk out.

Probably the wrong method but works ok for me so far.

Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I normally just spray some APC directly on the pad, rinse by pinching a cutoff hose i have on my laundry sink, which creates pressure and then apply a little bit more and hand wash my pads. 

Just make sure all the rinsing water is clear before you stop.

I even used mckee's N914 rinseless cut 8:1 and it worked fine.

Most quality pads you can throw in the washer machine too but just to wash a few pads in my case only takes 5 min.

Hand washing should do the trick. When i visit the Philippines you wouldn't believe how many people still hand wash their clothes there. It works.


----------



## markhaines (Jun 12, 2014)

Cool, thanks. Kit has arrived, am hoping I’ll get a chance to play with it this wknd!


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I'm the same. Apc and washing liquid thenleave to dry.


----------

